# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  διπολική διαταραχή?

## Mary93

Γεια σας!
Είμαι καινούργιο μέλος στο forum και θα ήθελα την άποψη σας σχετικά με το αν θα μπορούσαν τα συμπτώματα που παρουσιάζω να είναι διπολική διαταραχή χωρίς φυσικά να ζητάω διάγνωση.
Είμαι 23 χρονών και σπουδάζω μαθηματικά.Από μικρή ήμουν πολύ ευαίσθητη και πολύ κλειστή σαν άνθρωπος.Πέρασα μία πολύ δύσκολη εφηβεία με πολύ έντονα ξεσπάσματα,κρίσεις πανικού,κατάθλιψη,πολύ έντονο θυμό και τάσεις φυγής(σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ'ότι οι συνομήλικοι μου).Σκεφτόμουν συχνά το θάνατο, κλεινόμουν στον εαυτό μου δεν μιλούσα σε κανέναν, δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα,μερικές φορές αυτοτραυματιζόμουν και συνεχώς εκνευριζόμουν ,ξεσπούσα άσχημα και έλεγα πράγματα που τα μετάνιωνα μετά.Όμως μετά από λίγες μέρες ή εβδομάδες επανερχόμουν στα φυσιολογικά μου,γελούσα, έκανα αστεία,μιλούσα, ενθουσιαζόμουν, ένιωθα αισιόδοξη σχεδόν άλλος άνθρωπος χωρίς να έχει συμβεί κάτι ή τουλάχιστον κάτι που να δικαιολογεί αυτήν την αλλαγή.Αργότερα πέρασα μία περίοδο μερικών μηνών σε σχεδόν φυσιολογική κατάσταση,είχα πάντα μία πιο ευμετάβλητη διάθεση αλλά τίποτα σε σχέση με αυτά που είχα περάσει, μέχρι που εμφανίστηκαν πάλι όλα αυτά.Τη μία είμαι μια χαρά,κάνω σχέδια για το μέλλον,θέλω να βγω,να φλερτάρω, να αρχίσω γυμναστήριο,να ξαναδώσω πανελλαδικές,να γραφτώ σε δραματική σχολή, να κάνω καινούργιους φίλους, η ζωή είναι τέλεια και εγώ είμαι πολύ τυχερή.Και την άλλη νιώθω απαίσια, δεν αξίζω τίποτα, ντρέπομαι για τον εαυτό μου, δεν θέλω να δω κανέναν,δεν έχω όρεξη να μιλήσω και κλαίω μονίμως.Μέχρι που πέρυσι αφού πέρασα δύο-τρεις μήνες σε άθλια κατάσταση,να μην σηκώνομαι από το κρεβάτι, να έχω παρατήσει εντελώς τον εαυτό μου,να νευριάζω και να ξυπνάω τα βράδια επειδή με ενοχλούσε ο παραμικρός ήχος,στη συνέχεια μερικές μέρες όλα μια χαρά και η αυτοπεποίθηση στο φουλ ώσπου κατέληξα πάλι να περπατάω στο δρόμο και να αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει να ζω και να μου φαίνονται όλα τόσο μαύρα,τότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμένα και ότι έχω κουραστεί να ζω έτσι.Όλα αυτά τώρα τα καταλαβαίνω πλήρως τότε πίστευα ότι η συμπεριφορά μου είναι φυσιολογική. Μετά από λίγο καιρό πήγα σε ψυχολόγο με την οποία συνεχίζω την ψυχοθεραπεία και η οποία μου διέγνωσε κατάθλιψη και σε ψυχίατρο ταυτόχρονα ο οποίος στο πρώτο ραντεβού έγραψε ως διάγνωση ότι έχω διαταραχές διάθεσης και μου χορήγησε zoloft.Στην αρχή όλα καλά, είπα επιτέλους ότι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημά μου και θα είναι όλα εντάξει,ήμουν πιο ομιλητική, πιο ευδιάθετη και μάλιστα μου ανέβασε αισθητά την ερωτική διάθεση ενώ λένε ότι γενικά τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τη ρίχνουν.Μέχρι που ένα πρωί ξύπνησα κλαίγοντας και δεν ήθελα να φάω τίποτα ενώ σκεφτόμουν συνέχεια ότι θέλω να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου.Αυτό κράτησε πέντε μέρες περίπου.Έκανα υπομονή και έλεγα θα περάσει όπως πάντα.Ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε ότι η περίπτωσή μου είναι πολύπλοκη και αν ξανασυμβεί αυτό θα μου δώσει σταθεροποιητή αλλά δεν μου εξήγησε τι συμβαίνει. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που έχω είναι διπολική διαταραχή γιατί δεν έχω παρουσιάσει ποτέ μανία ή υπερβολικά ακραίες συμπεριφορές.Δυστυχώς οι δικοί μου δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα θετικοί στο ότι ζήτησα βοήθεια από ειδικό και πιστεύουν ότι απλά έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας μου.Στο μυαλό μου επικρατεί μονίμως ένα χάος από σκέψεις και νιώθω πολύ μπερδεμένη.Έχω σταματήσει να είμαι λειτουργική,δεν μπορώ να πάρω αποφάσεις για τίποτα και πραγματικά είμαι πολύ απελπισμένη.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσου μπουν στον κόπο να το διαβάσουν.

----------


## nick190813

δεν νομιζω να πλησιαζει καν στο διπολικη......η διπολικη ειναι πολυ ασχημη και δυνατη ασθενεια...

μαλλον διατταραχες διαθεσης εχεις.......
παρε εναν σταθεροποιητη και θα εισαι οκ...
συνεχισε την ζωη σου ,κανε θετικες σκεψεις...και ολα θα φτιάξουν....
βρες και ενα γκομενακι και θα εισαι οκ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mary93

Σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση nick198013.Μακάρι να είναι έτσι και να περάσουν όλα.Στην αρχή ο γιατρός μου είπε διαταραχές διάθεσης,μετά κατάθλιψη και ότι ίσως στους επόμενους μήνες προσθέσουμε κάποιον σταθεροποιητή.Πάντα ήμουν κατά των φαρμάκων αλλά η ψυχολόγος επέμενε ότι πρέπει να με δει γιατρός.
Είχα μία σχέση 3,5 χρόνια η οποία τελείωσε εξαιτίας της κάπως "αλλοπρόσαλλης" συμπεριφοράς μου που πραγματικά τώρα που τη σκέφτομαι ντρέπομαι αλλά είναι αργά.

----------


## nick190813

ε οχι εαν χρειαστεις να παρεις...δεν νομιζω να χρειαστεις μεγαλες δοσεις απλα μια δοση συντηρησης...
ε ελα βρε...θα βρεις αλλον νεα εισαι ακομα.....συνηθως οι σχεσεις σε αυτες τις ηλικιες τελειωνουν δεν κραταν για παντα....ειμαστε ανωριμοι ακομα για να κρατησουμε κατι για παντα....

----------


## elis

Έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου πενήντα ευρώ

----------


## Taso_79

Καλησπέρα Mary93 με βάση τα όσα γράφεις δεν το αποκλείω αφού αναγνωρίζω αρκετά δικά μου συμπτώματα που μου έχει γίνει διάγνωση διπολικής διαταραχής. Θα σου πρότεινα να το ψάξεις όσο μπορείς στο internet, και στο youtube υπάρχουν πολλά σχετικά βίντεο. Επίσης μάθε αν υπάρχει σχετικό ιστορικό στο οικογενειακό σου περιβάλλον και για το θέμα της διάγνωσης θα σου συνιστούσα να πας σε τουλάχιστον δυο ξεχωριστούς ψυχιάτρους και αν υπάρχει μεγάλη απόκλιση στις διαγνώσεις τους και σε έναν τρίτο ώστε να δεις ποιές απόψεις συμπίπτουν.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Γεια σου Mary93,

Η ευμεταβλητότητα της συναισθηματικής σου κατάστασης,σε αποδιοργανωνει και σε έχει κουράσει,είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό αυτό.Μην ξεχνάς πώς δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκην κακό να ζει τα συναισθήματα στα άκρα τους.Η υπερβολική ευαισθησία κρύβει πολλά χαρίσματα και δυνατότητες.Όμως,σίγουρα θέλει ειδική μεταχείριση και φροντίδα.

Τι αλλάζει στην παρατήρησή σου όταν μεταβάλλεται η συναισθηματική σου κατάσταση?Θέλω να πω,η απότομη εναλλαγή προκύπτει χωρίς λόγο,ή υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που σε "ρίχνουν" και την προκαλούν?

----------


## Mary93

Taso_79 σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ να πάω σε δεύτερο γιατρό.Αυτός που πηγαίνω έχω ακούσει ότι είναι ο καλύτερος στην περιοχή μου αλλά και μια δεύτερη γνώμη πιστεύω είναι απαραίτητη.Για διπολική στην οικογένειά μου δεν ξέρω γιατί τώρα μαθαίνω για αυτήν την ασθένεια αλλά στον ίδιο γιατρό με εμένα πηγαίνουν δύο συγγενείς μου με σχιζοφρένεια.

----------


## Mary93

σαπουνάκι_μπάνιου η αλλαγή στη διάθεση μου οφείλεται στις σκέψεις μου.Σίγουρα επηρεάζομαι όταν συμβαίνουν πράγματα και μάλιστα πολύ περισσότερο απ'οτι οι υπόλοιποι άνθρωποι αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές η αλλαγή στη διάθεση συμβαίνει χωρίς να έχει γίνει κάτι.Δεν αλλάζει κάτι γύρω μου αλλάζει ο τρόπος που σκέφτομαι εγώ.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

> σαπουνάκι_μπάνιου η αλλαγή στη διάθεση μου οφείλεται στις σκέψεις μου.Σίγουρα επηρεάζομαι όταν συμβαίνουν πράγματα και μάλιστα πολύ περισσότερο απ'οτι οι υπόλοιποι άνθρωποι αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές η αλλαγή στη διάθεση συμβαίνει χωρίς να έχει γίνει κάτι.Δεν αλλάζει κάτι γύρω μου αλλάζει ο τρόπος που σκέφτομαι εγώ.


 Προσπάθησε να βρεις τα ιδιαίτερα αυτά κουμπιά που πυροδοτούν αυτην την συναισθηματική αστάθεια.Και να φτιάξεις κάποιου είδους άμυνα απέναντί τους.Εντόπισε ποιες σκέψεις και αλληλουχίες στο προκαλούν αυτό.

----------


## Mary93

> Προσπάθησε να βρεις τα ιδιαίτερα αυτά κουμπιά που πυροδοτούν αυτην την συναισθηματική αστάθεια.Και να φτιάξεις κάποιου είδους άμυνα απέναντί τους.Εντόπισε ποιες σκέψεις και αλληλουχίες στο προκαλούν αυτό.


Ελπίζω ο γιατρός και η ψυχολόγος να με βοηθήσουν σ'αυτό γιατί εγώ στ' αλήθεια δεν ξέρω που πατάω και που βρίσκομαι. Η ψυχολόγος ειδικά επειδή μιλάω πιο συχνά μαζί της μου έχει επισημάνει πολλές φορές πόσο απότομες και ακραίες είναι οι αλλαγές στη διάθεση μου.Κυρίως η προς τα κάτω διάθεση βέβαια γιατί είναι και η πιο εμφανής.Από αλληλουχίες σκέψεων δεν ξέρω από που ν' αρχίσω.Ένας τεράστιος διχασμός υπάρχει μέσα μου για όλα.

----------


## xristoforos28

> Έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας σου πενήντα ευρώ


Hahahaha εχεις απολυτο δικαιο...

----------


## Mary93

> Hahahaha εχεις απολυτο δικαιο...


xristoforos28 μπορεί να είναι και έτσι δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου,έγραψα σ'αυτό το forum γιατί τα συμπτώματα που έχω μου φαινόταν πιο κοντά στη διπολική.Δεν ξέρω κιόλας αν η όποια διάγνωση από γιατρό θα με ανακούφιζε. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι θέλω να τελειώσει όλο αυτό γιατί και εγώ κουράστηκα και τους γύρω μου έχω κουράσει και το ξέρω.Δεν είναι εύκολο να ζεις με κάποιον που τη μία έχει κατάθλιψη και την άλλη είναι μια χαρά και σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα.Πιο πολύ γράφτηκα στο forum γιατί διαβάζοντας κάποια θέματα σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιοι εδώ μέσα μπορεί να καταλαβαίνουν πως νιώθω.

----------


## xristoforos28

σε καταλαβαινω και εγω εχω καταθλιψη...το εχεις δικαιο π εγραψα πηγαινε σ αυτο π εγραψε 50 ευρω οτι μας τρωνε τα λεφτα οι ψυχολογοι ψυχιατροι οχι σε σενα...

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

> Από αλληλουχίες σκέψεων δεν ξέρω από που ν' αρχίσω.Ένας τεράστιος διχασμός υπάρχει μέσα μου για όλα.




Πέρα από τις κατευθυνσεις που σου δίνει η ψυχολόγος,θα σε βοηθήσει η προσωπική εργασία με τον εαυτό σου.
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πράγματα που όταν τα παρατηρείς σου μειώνεται η διθεση απότομα,νοιώθεις οτι σε στραγγίζουν και δεσμεύουν την προσοχή σου,εξ ου και η κυκλοθυμία.Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι στην περίπτωσή σου,αλλά αυτά που σε "στραγγίζουν" εντόπισέ τα.Κατόπιν,άλλαξε τον τρόπο αντίδρασής σου σε αυτά τις πρώτες στιγμές,για να αυξησεις την συναισθηματική αντοχή σου και την αυτονομία απέναντί τους σιγά-σιγά,ή θέσε όρια και περιόρισε τον χρόνο που του αφιερώνεις προσοχή.Αυτές είναι οι προτάσεις μου

Καλημερα  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

περισσοτερο για οριακη διαταραχη μου δειχνει αυτο, παρα διπολικη...στην διπολικη πρεπει να υπαρχει οπωσδηποτε ενα επεισοδιο μανιας..κατα το οποιο δεν νιωθεις οτι κανεις διαφορα ακραια πραματα..
η οριακη διαταραχη δημιουργει ακραια συναισθηματα..μπορεις να ζητησεις λεπτομερειες κ απο τον ψυχιατρο να σου πει τι βλεπει σε σενα...κ απο την ψυχολογο επισης..
στην οριακη διαταραχη..ο ανθρωπος σκεφτεται υπερβολικα κ το συναισθημα του δημουργει καπως ακροτητα στις αντιδρασεις..δεν υπαρχει ποτε κατι ενδιαμεσο..ή θα βυθιστεις στην πολυ λυπη ή στην πολλη χαρα μετα απο λιγο..
πιστευω οτι ο σταθεροποητης θα σε βοηθησει να ζησεις μια εντελως νορμαλ ζωη...
αν κ μη φοβασαι..οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι ειμαστε οριακοι ...δλδ εχουμε χαρακτηριστικα χωρις την διαταραχη αυτη, δλδ ειμαστε καπως υπερβολικοι στο συναισθημα μας κ γι αυτο..αγχωνομαστε περισσοτερο ή λυπουμαστε περισσοτερο απο οσο πρεπει...οκ υπερβολλικες αντιδρασεις οι οποιες μας δημιουργουν προβληματα...
ειπες μαλιστα οτι αυτοτραυματιζοσουν που αυτο ειναι συχνο συμπτωμα της οριακης..
αλλα οπως κ να εχει ρωτα τον γιατρο σου, εγω γιατρος δεν ειμαι φυσικα..μια αποψη λεω.

----------


## lessing

Προτεινω να πας σε ενα νοσοκομειο στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια.Δεν ξερω που μενεις αλλα στη Αθηνα υπαρχουν ειδικευμενα ιατρεια οπως το Αιγινητιο,το Δρομοκαιτιο στα οποια υπαρχουν οι καλυτεροι γιατροι Πανεπιστημιακοι κ.λ.π.Επιπλεον δεν πληρωνεις.

----------


## lessing

Εγω που πηγαινα σε ιδιωτες ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα οταν πηγα στα εξωτερικα στο Αιγινητιο.Εξαιρετικοι γιατροι,κοινωνικη λειτουργος που σου παιρνει το ιστορικο κ.λ.π.Μου το συστησε ενας φιλος μου που πηγαινε κ πραγματικα εμεινα παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενη.Αιγινητιο κ ξερο ψωμι χα χα

----------


## Mary93

xristoforos28 καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, και τελικά δεν ξέρουμε καν αν είναι σωστή η διάγνωσή τους και αν θα μας βοηθήσουν.Απλά στην απόγνωση μας δεχόμαστε ότι μας πουν και ότι φάρμακο δώσουν.Πειράματα δηλαδή.

Σαπουνάκι_μπάνιου Καλημέρα σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου.Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω.Προσπαθώ να βρω τι πυροδοτεί όλη αυτή την κυκλοθυμία για να μπορέσω να την ελέγξω.
Μπορεί να φταίει και το γεγονός ότι έχω καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες.Ασχολούμαι με την ποίηση από πάρα πολύ μικρή ηλικία που οι συνομήλικοι μου δεν ήξεραν καν να γράφουν.Στο σχολείο οι δάσκαλοι μου ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιασμένοι από αυτά που έγραφα και πάντα ξεχώριζα γι'αυτό,αλλά είχα και έχω φοβερό πρόβλημα συγκέντρωσης, δεν σταματάει ποτέ να τρέχει και να αποσπάται το μυαλό μου.Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια ασχολούμαι και με το θέατρο που το λατρεύω.Γενικά βιώνω πολύ ακραία όλα τα συναισθήματα και ως ένα φυσιολογικό βαθμό αυτό είναι ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου που το θέλω γιατί με κάνει δημιουργική.Μετά από κάποιο σημείο βέβαια όλο αυτό ξεφεύγει και δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήματα ευερεθιστότητα, θλίψη,ενοχές,αυτοκαταστροφ ικές τάσεις και μετά ευφορία,έντονο ενθουσιασμό, υπερκινητικότητα και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## anxious4ever

> xristoforos28 καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, και τελικά δεν ξέρουμε καν αν είναι σωστή η διάγνωσή τους και αν θα μας βοηθήσουν.Απλά στην απόγνωση μας δεχόμαστε ότι μας πουν και ότι φάρμακο δώσουν.Πειράματα δηλαδή.
> 
> Σαπουνάκι_μπάνιου Καλημέρα σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου.Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω.Προσπαθώ να βρω τι πυροδοτεί όλη αυτή την κυκλοθυμία για να μπορέσω να την ελέγξω.
> Μπορεί να φταίει και το γεγονός ότι έχω καλλιτεχνικές ανησυχίες.Ασχολούμαι με την ποίηση από πάρα πολύ μικρή ηλικία που οι συνομήλικοι μου δεν ήξεραν καν να γράφουν.Στο σχολείο οι δάσκαλοι μου ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιασμένοι από αυτά που έγραφα και πάντα ξεχώριζα γι'αυτό,αλλά είχα και έχω φοβερό πρόβλημα συγκέντρωσης, δεν σταματάει ποτέ να τρέχει και να αποσπάται το μυαλό μου.Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια ασχολούμαι και με το θέατρο που το λατρεύω.Γενικά βιώνω πολύ ακραία όλα τα συναισθήματα και ως ένα φυσιολογικό βαθμό αυτό είναι ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου που το θέλω γιατί με κάνει δημιουργική.Μετά από κάποιο σημείο βέβαια όλο αυτό ξεφεύγει και δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήματα ευερεθιστότητα, θλίψη,ενοχές,αυτοκαταστροφ ικές τάσεις και μετά ευφορία,έντονο ενθουσιασμό, υπερκινητικότητα και πολλά άλλα.


αυτο ακριβως που περιγραφεις ειναι η οριακη προσωπικοτητα...δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις την διαταραχη...αλλα η προσωπικοτητα σου ειναι ετσι δομημενη..
κ γω καλλιτεχνης ειμαι κ ασχολουμαι επαγγελματικα με τα εικαστικα..κ βιωνω εντονα συναισθηματα, το μονο καλο μου ειναι οτι παρα το εντονο των συναισθηματων, εχω ισχυρη λογικη κ ζυγιζω τα πραματα με αποτελεσμα να εχω εξαιρετικες σχεσεις με τους ανθρωπους...
δεν εχω δλδ προβληματα στο κοινωνικο μου περιβαλλον..ουτε εχω αυτοκαταστροφικοτητα, ουτε γενικα τετοια προβληματα.
αυτο που νιωθω καποιες φορες ειναι οτι αγχωνομαι πολυ οταν συμβει κατι κ κανω καταθλιψη κ ΓΑΔ.αυτο.
αν ολο αυτο σου δημιουργει προβλημα κ ελεγχει την ζωη σου, τοτε ειναι κατι που χρηζει θεραπειας..
μη το αφησεις να σου πηδηξει γενικα τη ζωη κ τις σχεσεις σου.
στις σχεσεις με τους ανθρωπους εισαι σταθερη?ή πχ αλλαζεις 100 γνωμες για εναν ανθρωπο κ δεν μπορεις να μεινεις σταθερα μαζι του?

----------


## Mary93

anxious4ever σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση θα ψάξω να μάθω και για την οριακή διαταραχή.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μανιακό επεισόδιο δεν έχω κάνει έτσι όπως διαβάζω εδώ.Εκτός από έντονο θυμό και ευερεθιστότητα σε σημείο να σπάω αντικείμενα και να λέω πράγματα που δεν θέλω και που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τα πω αν ήμουν εντάξει και μετά να ντρέπομαι,δεν είχα ποτέ παραισθήσεις.Μόνο την τελευταία φορά που είχα πάθει πολύ έντονη κατάθλιψη σε σημείο να μου μιλάνε και να μην απαντάω ένιωθα ότι κάποιος μου ψιθύριζε στο αυτί συλλαβές που δεν έβγαζαν νόημα.Φοβήθηκα και έφυγα από το σπίτι όμως καταλάβαινα ότι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει στ' αλήθεια και όταν κατάφερα να εστιάσω την προσοχή μου σε κάτι άλλο σταμάτησε.Δεν το έχω πει στο γιατρό αυτό....ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ. Μου είναι πολύ καινούργια όλα αυτά και δεν ξέρω από που να το πιάσω το θέμα.Αυτό που θέλω είναι να μπορέσω να ζήσω μία νορμάλ ζωή, βέβαια όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν θέλω καθόλου να παίρνω φάρμακα και η προοπτική του σταθεροποιητή με φοβίζει πολύ.

lessing σ'ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία,δυστυχώς μένω επαρχία αλλά επειδή σπουδάζω σε άλλη επαρχιακή πόλη περνάω συχνά από Αθήνα οπότε θα μπορούσα να πάω κάποια στιγμή.Και το ότι δεν πληρώνεις είναι σίγουρα ένα συν γιατί έχω ξοδέψει πολλά σε γιατρούς και ψυχολόγους.

----------


## Mary93

Αλλάζω συνέχεια άποψη για όλους και για όλα δεν είναι τίποτα σταθερό για εμένα αλλά και η διάθεση μου αλλάζει συνέχεια...περνάω περιόδους κατάθλιψης και πολύ χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης και περιόδους λιγότερο συχνές που νιώθω τόσο όμορφα, τόσο δυνατή και με αυτοπεποίθηση .Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι τώρα που είμαι σε μία πιο νορμάλ κατάσταση τα καταλαβαίνω αυτά, όταν συμβαίνουν όμως μου φαίνονται τόσο φυσιολογικά, ειδικά τις εκρήξεις θυμού δεν τις συνειδητοποιώ σχεδόν ποτέ.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Αλλάζω συνέχεια άποψη για όλους και για όλα δεν είναι τίποτα σταθερό για εμένα αλλά και η διάθεση μου αλλάζει συνέχεια...περνάω περιόδους κατάθλιψης και πολύ χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης και περιόδους λιγότερο συχνές που νιώθω τόσο όμορφα, τόσο δυνατή και με αυτοπεποίθηση .Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι τώρα που είμαι σε μία πιο νορμάλ κατάσταση τα καταλαβαίνω αυτά, όταν συμβαίνουν όμως μου φαίνονται τόσο φυσιολογικά, ειδικά τις εκρήξεις θυμού δεν τις συνειδητοποιώ σχεδόν ποτέ.


διαβασε για την οριακη...ακριβως αυτα λεει..
για μενα κακως δεν παιρνεις φαρμακο..θα φτιαξει η ποιοτητα της ζωης σου εξαιρετικα!! τι φοβασαι?
δεν προκειται να παθεις κατι κακο..ισα ισα..θα ζεις ομορφα, ηρεμα κλπ..
γιατι να μη θες το καλο σου?θες να σε αφησεις σε αυτη την κατασταση?

----------


## Mary93

> για μενα κακως δεν παιρνεις φαρμακο..θα φτιαξει η ποιοτητα της ζωης σου εξαιρετικα!! τι φοβασαι?


Σ'αυτό έχεις δίκιο.Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να φοβάμαι, έτσι και αλλιώς όπως είμαι τώρα ποιότητα δεν υπάρχει.Ραντεβού με το γιατρό έχω σε δυο εβδομάδες και η ψυχολόγος που θα μιλήσω μαζί της τη Δευτέρα δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να μου κάνει διάγνωση αλλά θα ξέρει να με ενημερώσει για την οριακή οπότε θα τη ρωτήσω.

----------


## anxious4ever

οι ψυχολογοι γνωριζουν ολες τις διαταραχες κ ολες τις ασθενειες τις ψυχικες..μπορεις ανετα να την ρωτησεις...μονοι τους δεν λενε διαγνωσεις, ομως αν ερωτηθουν, θα αναφερουν τι παρατηρουν.

----------


## Mary93

Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει πει ότι παρατηρεί συνεχώς μία κυκλοθυμία,φυσικά διάγνωση μου είπε δεν μπορεί να βγάλει και ότι με σωστή αγωγή και ψυχοθεραπεία η κυκλοθυμία μπορεί να μην φεύγει πλήρως αλλά θα μειωθεί σημαντικά .Ο γιατρός μου είπε μόνο για κατάθλιψη,σταθεροποιητές,ό τι δεν είμαι απλή περίπτωση ζήτησε να ξέρει σε ποια ψυχολόγο πηγαίνω έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει συνεργασία και ότι θα υπάρχει συνεχής παρακολούθηση.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση anxious4ever.Νιώθω κάπως καλύτερα που το συζητάω εδώ.Σίγουρα διάγνωση δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε γιατί δεν είμαστε γιατροί αλλά εκτιμώ πολύ την κατανόηση από ανθρώπους που βιώνουν παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

μην ανησυχεις εχεις μπεις σε σωστο δρομο, να παρεις τα φαρμακα που θα σου δωσει κ θα νιωσεις κ συ αλλος ανθρωπος! θα νιωσεις νορμαλ, θα βελτιωθουν οι σχεσεις σου κ θα μπορεις να κανεις αυτα που αγαπας ηρεμα κ ομορφα.
στην οριακη αντικαταθλιπτικο δινουν κ σταθεροποιητη,...δεν ειπα οτι εισαι οριακη..
οι ανθρωποι ολοι,ακομα κ οι υγιεις, "τσιμπαμε" στοιχεια διαταραχων..ο καθε ενας μοναδικος με τον δικο του ψυχισμο..
αυτο μου το εχουν πει πολλοι γιατροι κ η θεραπευτρια μου, δλδ μπορει να εχεις στοιχεια οριακης κ καταθλιπτικης διαταραχης, αυτο ειναι προσωπικοτητα ομως..
δλδ ειναι στοιχεια προσωπικοτητας,στην ουσια δεν νοσεις απο κατι συγκεκριμενο..
αλλα εφοσον δεν σε αφηνει να εισαι λειτουργικη θα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου..
εγω πχ οταν συμβει κατι , συνηθιζω την τριχα να την κανω ΤΡΙΧΙΑ..να ξεκιναει στρες κ φοβος κ δεν μπορω να σταθω...
ομως ολο αυτο δεν με επηρρεαζει οσον αφορα τα αυτοκαταστροφικα κ στις σχεσεις μου, ισα ισα..το αντιθετο, γινομται πιο επικοινωνιακη γιατι φοβαμαι κ θελω να μου μιλανε, κανω σαν κουταβι κ κουκουλωνομαι στο κρεβατι κ δεν σηκωνομαι ποτε!! γυρναω δλδ σε εμβρυακο σταδιο!χαχαχα!

----------


## Taso_79

Καλησπέρα Mary93 για διπολική διαταραχή τύπου 2 είναι απαραίτητο ένα υπομανιακό επεισόδιο και κάποια από αυτά που περιγράφεις αντιστοιχούν σε κάτι τέτοιο. Ψυχίατρος δεν είμαι οπότε μιλάω με βάση την προσωπική μου εμπειρία και ότι έχω βρει ψάχνοντας κυρίως σε internet και από συζητήσεις με επαγγελματίες και μη του χώρου της ψυχικής υγείας. Το άρθρο της wikipedia στα αγγλικά για τη διπολική διαταραχή το βρίσκω αρκετά ενημερωτικό https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bipola...er?wprov=sfla1 
Μεταξύ οριακής και διπολικής διαταραχής υπάρχουν κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν σε μεταξύ τους παρερμηνεία και λανθασμένη διάγνωση. Ένα καλό άρθρο πάνω στο θέμα του διαχωρισμού των δύο αυτών παθήσεων είναι αυτό και πάλι στα αγγλικά http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/b...polar-disorder Υπάρχουν καλά άρθρα και στα ελληνικά φυσικά αλλά λιγότερα σε αριθμό και σε κάποιο βαθμό πιο ανακριβή σε σχέση με αντίστοιχα αγγλικά. Γενικά θα σου πρότεινα να το ψάξεις και μόνη σου όσο μπορείς από όλες τις διαθέσιμες πηγές.

----------


## anxious4ever

αντε ρε ! η διπολικη τυπου 2 μοιαζει με οριακη?κ εχει αυτα τα συμπτωματα?μμμ...θα κατσω κ γω να το διαβασω..

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω μια φιλη που εχει διπολικη κ οταν ειναι σε εξαρση, νομιζει οτι ειναι βασιλισα κ τετοια..δεν ξερει τι λεει, κανει οριακα πραματα,νιωθει απιθανα κλπ...κ δεν θυμαται τι ελεγε κ τετοια..αυτο τι ειναι?

----------


## anxious4ever

βρηκα κ αυτο διαβαζοντας 
Κυκλοθυμία ή κυκλοθυμική διαταραχή: Εξαιρετικά ήπια μορφή διπολικής διαταραχής. Τα άτομα με κυκλοθυμία εκδηλώνουν επεισόδια υπο-μανίας (ήπιας μορφής μανία) και ήπια επεισόδια κατάθλιψης για δύο χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Ωστόσο, τα συμπτώματα δεν εμπίπτουν σε κάποιον από τους παραπάνω ορισμούς της διπολικής διαταραχής.

----------


## Mary93

anxious4ever εγώ μάλλον δεν ξέρω τι θέλω.Γενικά είμαι ένα συγκρατημένο και όχι ιδιαίτερα ομιλητικό άτομο, αλλά μου λένε ότι έχω χιούμορ.Όταν με πιάνει κατάθλιψη δεν θέλω για πολύ καιρό να μιλάω σε κανέναν και τους διώχνω όλους και θέλω το χώρο μου επειδή πολλές φορές οι άνθρωποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι συμβαίνει.Αλλά μετά δεν αντέχω θέλω να ξεφύγω απ' όλο αυτό γιατί και εγώ φοβάμαι επειδή αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι διάφορα παράλογα,γι'αυτό ξαφνικά γίνομαι αρκετά ομιλητική ,κοινωνική,άλλος άνθρωπος και γίνεται όλη αυτήν η απότομη αλλαγή στη διάθεση που δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι.Μέχρι να αρχίσει να ξεφουσκώνει πάλι όλη αυτήν η χαρά και να τους διώξω πάλι όλους.Λες και σου πατάει κάποιος το διακόπτη δηλαδή.Δύσκολες οι σχέσεις μου με τους ανθρώπους ,έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω δεν θα είναι ποτέ νορμάλ.
Taso_79 σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα link προτιμώ και εγώ τα άρθρα στ' αγγλικά γιατί έχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες και λεπτομέρειες.Όντως μερικά από αυτά που παρουσιάζω θα μπορούσαν να είναι υπομανία. Και διάφορα τεστ έχω δει που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο τα οποία μου έβγαλαν ότι βρίσκομαι στο φάσμα του διπολισμού αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστα.

----------


## Mary93

anxious4ever και εγώ πάντα πίστευα ότι είμαι απλά λίγο πιο κυκλοθυμική από τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους.Έκανα πλάκα κιόλας ότι είμαι κυκλοθυμική για να έχω ενδιαφέρον.Πήγα και σε ενδοκρινολόγο και έκανα εξετάσεις μήπως έχω ορμονικό πρόβλημα αλλά δεν μου βρήκε κάτι.Και τώρα τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια αντί να καλυτερέυω έγινα χειρότερα.

----------


## anxious4ever

ε τοτε μπορει να εχεις λιγο απο κυκλοθυμικη κ λιγο απο διπολικη..νταξ οκ..
διαταραχες διαθεσης ειναι οκ κ διορθωνεται..
αν πανε ολοι στον ψυχιατρο ολο κ κατι θα τους βρει..ξερεις εσυ κανεναν νορμαλ??
εγω προσωπικα οχι..σε ολους βλεπω κατι κουλα.
νταξ..ολα θα διορθωθουν..εχει παρει τον σωστο δρομο.μονο μη το αφησεις στην τυχη του.

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτα τα τεστ διαδικτυου ειναι εγκυρα?? εχω κανει κ γω καποια..
δεν με βγαζουν τιποτα...μονο καταθλιψη βγαζουν οταν δεν ειμαι καλα κ εχω ΓΑΔ. κ υπερβολικο στρες..μετα οταν συνερχομαι μου γραφουν "δεν ειστε το φασμα..της ταδε διαταραχης"..
αλλα να ειναι εγκυρα αραγε?
εχω κανει για διπολικη, για οριακη, για σχιζο εμμμ αυτα..
οκ δεν βγαζουν κατι..ομως οταν εχω γαδ βγαζουν οτι εχω τοσο στρες που χρειαζομαι βοηθεια...χααχ

----------


## Mary93

Δεν ξέρω να σου πω.Εντάξει γιατροί δεν είναι αλλά ίσως υπάρχουν για να σε βάζουν σε υποψίες να επισκεφτείς ειδικό.Τώρα έκανα μερικά που βρήκα για κατάθλιψη και διπολική και μου έβγαλαν ότι έχω.Σε καταλαβαίνω για το άγχος έχω περάσει και εγώ τα πάνδεινα.Το πρώτο ηρεμιστικό το πήρα στα 15 σε νοσοκομείο μετά από έντονη κρίση πανικού,με τους γιατρούς να με δουλεύουν και να με ειρωνεύονται και τους δικούς μου να με αποπαίρνουν που τους κουβάλησα στο νοσοκομείο χωρίς λόγο....

----------


## elis

Μπηκεσ εδώ βρήκες ανθρώπους που ούτε σε ξέρουν να σου πουν ότι έχεις δίκιο για να ησυχασεισ απλά κακομαθημένη είσαι μη γελιεσαι θεσ να καταστρέψεις τη ζωή σου ελεύθερα με μεγάλη μου χαρά άλλος ένας που θα φάει τα μούτρα του κρατά αυτό το μύνημα για όταν θα χτυπασ το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο περαστικά σου και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/SjBmge7xViY

----------


## Taso_79

Elis εσύ την ξέρεις;

----------


## elis

Ποια να ξέρω την θεματοθετρια;

----------


## Mary93

Ξέρεις Elis εγώ μπορεί να είμαι όντως απλά μία κακομαθημένη, δεν με προσβάλει ο χαρακτηρισμός, έχω συνηθίσει και χειρότερους και εγώ πολλές φορές δεν έχω και την καλύτερη άποψη για τον εαυτό μου.Εδώ είναι ένα φόρουμ που μπήκα να ρωτήσω για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω γιατί μόλις βγήκα από μία πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο.Δεν ζήτησα διάγνωση και αν είδες είπα αν θα μπορούσαν τα συμπτώματα αυτά να είναι διπολική διαταραχή από ανθρώπους που έχουν και καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα ή και άλλους που ξέρουν ,όχι αν έχω διπολική διαταραχή.Από εκεί και πέρα τους ανθρώπους όντως δεν τους ξέρω, μια κουβέντα κάνουμε,για το τι συμβαίνει ξέρουν οι γιατροί καλύτερα.Μπορεί λοιπόν όντως να είναι ο χαρακτήρας μου και να είμαι κακομαθημένη(αν και η ψυχολόγος μου είπε να μη βάζω ταμπέλες στους ανθρώπους) κρίμα δεν είναι να μου δημιουργεί όλο αυτό τόσα προβλήματα και σε εμένα και στους γύρω μου?Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είμαι συνειδητοποιημένο άτομο και προσπαθώ να λύσω το πρόβλημα όποιο και αν είναι και φυσικά εκτός forum.Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## nick190813

μαρακι μην μασας προχωρα σε θελει ο.λη η χωρα :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mary93

Nick190813 χαχαχα σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ με έκανες και γέλασα.

----------


## elis

Μαρακι κοπέλαρα μου εγώ ξέρω τους γιατρούς που εσύ δεν ξέρεις πας για ένα πρόβλημα κι αν δεν προσέξεις γίνεσαι χειρότερα γι αυτό σου μιλάω έτσι δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου

----------


## Mary93

Ναι το καταλαβαίνω ότι πολλοί εδώ μέσα έχουν περισσότερες εμπειρίες με τους γιατρούς και γι'αυτό σέβομαι τις απόψεις όλων.Και εγώ μερικές φορές θυμώνω με το γιατρό και την ψυχολόγο.Εντάξει τη δουλειά τους κάνουν όπως όλοι, αλλά εσύ τους λες το πρόβλημα σου εκείνοι κουνάνε το κεφάλι τους συγκαταβατικά,ο γιατρός σου δίνει μία διάγνωση, σου γράφει φάρμακα, σου πετάει τη λέξη "σταθεροποιητές" πληρώνεις πενήντα ευρώ και φεύγεις.Το ξέρω ότι μπορούν να σε κάνουν και χειρότερα.Εγώ προσωπικά τα φάρμακα δεν τα θέλω,τα σιχαίνομαι γι'αυτό ξεκίνησα πρώτα μερικούς μήνες μόνο ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά η ψυχολόγος επέμενε συνεχώς να πάω σε γιατρό.Έπεσα στην ανάγκη τους γιατί έχω φτάσει στο αμήν και δεν υπάρχει κατανόηση από πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## elis

Ούτε εκεί θα βρεις κατανόηση αυτή είναι η αλήθεια δεν έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα κάνε υπομονή μικρή είσαι ακόμα φάρμακα μην πάρεις δεν κάνουν τίποτα μόνιμο σε ρυθμίζουν κάπως κι έτσι νομίζεις ότι είσαι καλά αλλά στην ουσία δεν χειροτερεύεισ απλά και ούτε προχωράς καλή συνέχεια

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν συμφωνω, εχω εναν γιατρο με τον οποιο λεω τα παντα κ με ακουει..κ με βοηθαει πολυ καλα.επισης κ ο προηγουμενος γιατρος μου ηταν ετσι πολυ τελειος κ ακουγε τα παντα κ μου εξηγουσε τα παντα κ ενας που επισκευθηκα απο σποντα επισης , με ειχε μεσα 1 μιση ωρα κ μου πηρε ιστορικο απο την ωρα που γενηθηκα , μου εξηγησε τα παντα..εξαιρετικος γιατρος! αν εισαι αθηνα σου δινω τηλεφωνα να ερθεις σε επαφη με αυτους τους ανθρωπους!!! θα μεινεις πολυ ευχαριστημενη!!!

----------


## Mary93

Δυστυχώς δεν μένω Αθήνα.Και εμένα ο γιατρός μου είναι καλός μου έχουν πει.Είναι καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου, απλά δεν μου έχει εξηγήσει και πολλά πράγματα ακόμα ,ίσως φταίει που δεν ρώτησα και εγώ.Ίσως το ότι είναι νωρίς να κάνει ακόμα διάγνωση.

----------


## anxious4ever

Καλο ειναι να απαιτεις απο τον γιατρο..ειδικα οταν τον πληρωνεις να σου εξηγει τα παντα, τι εχει στο μυαλο του, τι βλεπει τι σκεφτεται..την επομενη φορα που θα πας να κανει λεπτομερεις ερωτησεις,ειναι υποχρεωμενος να σου πει.

----------


## Mary93

Αυτό θα κάνω πρέπει να μου εξηγήσει και εμένα τι συμβαίνει επιτέλους για να μην με τρομάξουν δεν μου τα λένε?Έτσι με τρομάζουν περισσότερο.

----------


## andreas86

Παντως για να εισαι ευτυχισμενη με τον εαυτο σου πρεπει να κανεις αυτο που σου αρεσει (ενταξει λιγο ασχετο με το γιατρο που λετε παραπανω) εγω εκανα διαφορες δουλειες και σε ολες μα σε ολες πηγαινα με αγχος δεν μαρεσαν,δεν μπορουσα να ανταπεξελθω και ελεγα τι ανικανος ειμαι βλακας ωσπου τα τελευταια χρονια πηγα σε σχολη Ι.Ε.Κ β.βρεφονηπιοκομων (αν και ανδρας) οπου στην πρακτικη μου πηγαινω με διαθεση,χαρα και ολοι ειναι ικανοποιημενη μαζι μου!!! (ετσι λενε μη πενευτω κι ολας) και τι εγινε πια δεν ειμαι ανικανος,βλακας!! Το κακο ειναι οτι τωρα τελειωνω (ολα τα ωραια καποτε τελειωνουν) οποτε βλεπω συντομα να γραφω εδω μεσα για συμβουλες και εγω χαχα!! Γιαυτο οσο γινεται γιατι η καιροι ειναι δυσκολη να κανεις αυτο που σου αρεσει (δουλεια) εαν δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη τοτε κανε κατι που σε ευχαριστη και μονο εσενα εκτος δουλειας!! Συγνωμη πιο πολυ μιλησα για εμενα ισως ειναι και λιγο ασχετο αλλα κρατατο σαν συμβουλη!

----------


## Mary93

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή.Δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετη ίσα ίσα το να κάνουμε πράγματα που μας αρέσουν είναι η καλύτερη θεραπεία για όλες τις ψυχικές ασθένειες.Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να κάνεις τη δουλειά που σου αρέσει στην εποχή μας αλλά και εγώ έχω πει πολλές φορές πως θα προσπαθήσω να το πετύχω και θα το έχω συνεχώς σαν στόχο.Για ότι συμβουλή χρειαστείς εδώ θα είμαστε.

----------


## teras

νταξ..παει κανενας χρονος απτο ποστ...αλλα πως εισαι σημερα? ειδες καθολου καλυτερευση?

----------


## Giorgos.s

> xristoforos28 μπορεί να είναι και έτσι δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου,έγραψα σ'αυτό το forum γιατί τα συμπτώματα που έχω μου φαινόταν πιο κοντά στη διπολική.Δεν ξέρω κιόλας αν η όποια διάγνωση από γιατρό θα με ανακούφιζε. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι θέλω να τελειώσει όλο αυτό γιατί και εγώ κουράστηκα και τους γύρω μου έχω κουράσει και το ξέρω.Δεν είναι εύκολο να ζεις με κάποιον που τη μία έχει κατάθλιψη και την άλλη είναι μια χαρά και σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα.Πιο πολύ γράφτηκα στο forum γιατί διαβάζοντας κάποια θέματα σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιοι εδώ μέσα μπορεί να καταλαβαίνουν πως νιώθω.


Το να γνωριζεις τι εχεις ειναι ανακουφιστικο γιατι θα ξερεις και πως θα το αντιμετωπισεις. Εμενα η διπολικη που εκδηλωθηκε επειτα απο 1,5 τονο που επεσε πανω μου ( εργατικο ατυχημα) και εκει που ειχα μια αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα και στρωμενη ζωη, βρεθηκα ξαφνικα σε πληρη αποδιοργανωση. Μεχρι να μου γινει η διαγνωση και να καταλαβω τι μου συμβαινει ειχα χασει τελειως τον εαυτο μου και βασανιζομουν οπως ακριβως περιγραφεις.. Δεν μπορω να ξερω φυσικα αν εχεις ή οχι διπολικη , αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι να πας να μιλησεις και με εναν ακομα γιατρο. Εαν εισαι κοντα στην Πατρα μπορω να σου δωσω το ονομα της δικης μου γιατρου η οποια ειναι πραγματικα πολυ καλη.

----------


## Mary93

Δεν μένω κοντά στην Πάτρα όχι.Η διάγνωση του γιατρού είναι ότι έχω όντως ασταθές συναίσθημα και έντονη κυκλοθυμία.Πάντως και στους δύο γιατρούς που πήγα απέφυγαν να μου πουν ,συγκεκριμένη ονομασία για το τι έχω. Παίρνω ζολόφτ και zyprexa.Υπήρχε καιρός που ήμουν για κάποιους μήνες φυσιολογικά αλλα μετά επανήλθαν τα συμπτώματα

----------


## skyfall2

> Το να γνωριζεις τι εχεις ειναι ανακουφιστικο γιατι θα ξερεις και πως θα το αντιμετωπισεις. Εμενα η διπολικη που εκδηλωθηκε επειτα απο 1,5 τονο που επεσε πανω μου ( εργατικο ατυχημα) και εκει που ειχα μια αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα και στρωμενη ζωη, βρεθηκα ξαφνικα σε πληρη αποδιοργανωση. Μεχρι να μου γινει η διαγνωση και να καταλαβω τι μου συμβαινει ειχα χασει τελειως τον εαυτο μου και βασανιζομουν οπως ακριβως περιγραφεις.. Δεν μπορω να ξερω φυσικα αν εχεις ή οχι διπολικη , αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι να πας να μιλησεις και με εναν ακομα γιατρο. Εαν εισαι κοντα στην Πατρα μπορω να σου δωσω το ονομα της δικης μου γιατρου η οποια ειναι πραγματικα πολυ καλη.


Θα μπορέσεις να μου δώσεις πληροφορίες σχετικά με την γιατρό σου στην Πάτρα καθώς ψάχνω κάποιον ειδικό εκεί;
Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να σου στείλω μήνυμα προσωπικό καθώς δεν υπάρχει κάποια επιλογή στο προφίλ σου για αυτό κ γράφω εδώ...μακάρι να το δεις.
Όσον αφορά το θέμα που αναφέρει η κοπελιά...μακάρι όλα να είναι περαστικά ή ελεγχόμενα.
Είναι μια κατάσταση ζορικη...το πρώτο βήμα είναι η διάγνωση...

----------


## freskonero

δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει καποιος που δεν φοβαται το θανατο

----------

